# Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2010)

*Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test


----------



## FRfutzi01 (5. Januar 2010)

*Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Warum müssen die Lüfter so Kack-Braun sein? Nix für Modder!!


----------



## yello7676 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

da sieht der PC blad auch wie KLO aus 

Juhu 500 Beiträge


----------



## Lower (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

nun ja, mir zb gefallen sie und ich würde sie auch in meinem Mod verwenden!


----------



## Rievers (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Warum müssen die Lüfter so Kack-Braun sein? Nix für Modder!!



Nichts für Modder? 

Also ich würde sagen das 99,9% der Leute die man als Modder bezechnen kann, in der Lage sind Lüfter zu tauschen. Wenn du zu den Restlichen 0,1 % gehörst dann tut es mit Leid.

Geiler Kühler habe Ihn gestern bestellt, hoffe das der morgen ankommt


----------



## david430 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Warum müssen die Lüfter so Kack-Braun sein? Nix für Modder!!



das ist doch kein Braun, das ist ein bestimmter Rotton 

@yellow:

glückwunsch, hoffentlich holste mich net ein


----------



## Explosiv (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Ich bleib bei meinem Mugen 2, immer kühl und rein funktionell, mehr braucht ein Kühler nicht zu sein .
Finde den Kühler hier total überladen und spricht mich leider auch optisch überhaupt nicht an. 

Einmal Mugen, immer Mugen  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Dr.Speed (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Mich würden beim Noctua zwei Dinge interessieren.
1. Wie laut ist er, wenn man den 12cm Lüfter durch einen zweiten 14cm Lüfter ersetzt.

2. Könnte man (rein theoretisch) auch noch einen dritten Lüfter montieren, und wenn ja wie ist dann die Leistung?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Also die Lüfterkombination ist weniger auf leise Lautstärke ausgelegt, was ich schade finde.
Wie schaut die Leistung semi-passiv aus, inklusive Lautstärkentest?

Ein Vergleich mim Orochi?


----------



## Maeximum30 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Der Kühler geht sehr fein, man merkt es am besten beim übertakten, die Standard Setting sind bei dem Monster eher nebensächlich, laut würd ich ihn nicht bezeichnen aber als hörbar schon.
Bei mir wird alles über eine Aquaero gesteuert, sprich die Lüfter drehen sich nur wann ich sie wirklich brauche, das heißt wenn ich surfe bzw. im idle Modus bin sind die Lüfter fast nie an, bzw. springen dann an wenn ich Sie brauche


----------



## micky23 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Schade das der 120er so laut ist.
Aber ich denke mal der 140er alleine reicht für den Kühler auch aus.


----------



## cid-baba (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

so laut ist der 120er auch nicht - bei mir läuft er mit pwm als gehäuselüfter bei 600 U/min und der nh-d14 kühlt einen core 2 duo semipassiv - und ich höre im idle nix davon  (der 140er ist auch gehäuselüfter, steht aber im idle)


----------



## NeroNobody (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Einmal Mugen, immer Mugen  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Ein wahres Wort!!

außerdem is der  NH-D14 extrem groß, vorallem breit!!


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Die Leistung von dem Kühler ist richtig abnormal. Der gefällt mir sehr sehr gut ich bleibe aber bei meinem Prolimatech Megahalems der hat fast die selbe Leistung wie der D14.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Ich bleib erstmal bei meinem IFX-14, der hat noch genügend Power 
Wahrscheinlich auch noch für die nächste Generation...

btt: Wieso verwendet Noctua nicht einfach zweimal den 140mm-Lüfter???
Ich mein weniger wird die Kühlleistung damit nicht und den Aufpreis von vllt
3€ wird doch durch die geringere Lautstärke wieder reingeholt...
Naja, manche Hersteller versteht man einfach nicht so ganz^^

MfG smirkingjoe88


----------



## Hadruhne (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Die Kompatibilität zu den Ram Slots ist Wichtig. Viele 120mm Lüfter aktueller CPU Kühler machen es notwendig beim Ramkauf vorab zu klären dass keine Kollision entsteht. Der Abstand zwischen Ram Slots und CPU Sockel lässt nicht viel Spielraum. Bei vielen Boards wäre mit einem 140mm Lüfter ein Ram Slot nahezu vollständig blockiert.


----------



## Gamiac (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Da Noctua auch 6x6mm Heatpipes und den selben Lammellenabstand wie beim Megahalem mit dem Doppeltower Design vom Ifx 14 verschmolzen hat war klar das sie die Topleistung bei voller Lüfterpower holen .
Für mich bleibt trotzdem der Megahalem der bessere Luftkühler , was er bei normal lautem bis leisen Betrieb klar unterstreicht .
Was mich mehr intressieren würde wäre mal was neues wie 3x6 + 2x8 mm Heatpipes in der Verarbeitungsqualität aber eigentlich bin ich glaube ich mit dem Mega für Jahre bestens versorgt .

mfGamiac


----------



## h_tobi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Ist mir mit 70€ definitiv zu teuer, da gibt es günstigere, die auch sehr gut kühlen.


----------



## coati (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Wenn man mal überlegt, was der Noctua für Zubehör hat.

Alleine die zwei Lüfter die á ca. 20€ kosten (wenn einen die Farbe nicht stört).


----------



## h_tobi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Ich habe hier den Groß Clockner mit Lüfter für 30€ auf meinem Quad,
der kühlt ihn auf 27 Grad im Schnitt,
ist sehr leise und reicht alle male. Warum also 70 € für 2-3 Grad weniger ausgeben?


----------



## coati (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Nunja ich denk mal die Differenz der Kerntemperatur wird ein bisschen höher sein.

Außerdem ist der Noctua Kühler eher für Leute ausgelegt, die viel OC betreiben, aber keine Wakü möchten..


----------



## h_tobi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Mein Q6600 läuft auf 3200 MHz, ist also auch schon OC.
Dann würde ich lieber den Corsair H50 für 70€ kaufen, dann kannste auch stärker OC.


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

schöner test, nur die lüfter kombi find ich doof, aber ansonsten lieb ich denn farbton


----------



## Dr.Speed (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Optisch finde ich ist der echt eine Wucht, bei dem auch die Leistung extreme gut ist. Der Preis ist allerdings abartig. Ich meine 70€ für einen CPU Kühler, bei dem dann ein lauter 12cm Lüfter dabei ist finde ich schon heftig.
Außerdem was ist eigentlich mit dem Thermolab Brahman? Der ist doch auch in der Leistungsklasse und kostet mit zwei sehr guten Lüftern auch so viel?


----------



## Master06 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich ist der echt eine Wucht, bei dem auch die Leistung extreme gut ist. Der Preis ist allerdings abartig. Ich meine 70€ für einen CPU Kühler, bei dem dann ein lauter 12cm Lüfter dabei ist finde ich schon heftig.
> Außerdem was ist eigentlich mit dem Thermolab Brahman? Der ist doch auch in der Leistungsklasse und kostet mit zwei sehr guten Lüftern auch so viel?



Also Noctua NH-D14 hat zwei Lüfter  einen 12 und einen in der mitte 14 cm.
Also meine Meinung zu diesem Lüfter ist der ist rieeeesig. und ich hab schon bisle prob. gehabt mit ddr3 Ram wegen platz...


----------



## J.Ryan (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Also ich kann es langsam nicht mehr Hören,wenn er euch nicht gefällt  dann braucht ihr ihn auch nicht zu Kaufen und müsst ihn auch nicht schlecht reden nur eins ist klar er ist der Kaiser unter den CPU Kühlern und das zu Recht ...
Ich habe ihn auch in meinen System verbeit und ich bin absolut zufrieden,was er kann kann so gar manche Wasser Kühlung nicht mithalten !!!
Ich zahle gern den Preis wenn die Qualität und Leistung stimmt...
Musste ich jetzt mal los werden...
mfg J.Ryan


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Mein Q6600 läuft auf 3200 MHz, ist also auch schon OC.
> Dann würde ich lieber den Corsair H50 für 70€ kaufen, dann kannste auch stärker OC.



Warum sollte man mit dem Corsair Kühler besser OC können??  

Die Corsair H50 ist nicht schlecht, kommt aber von der Kühlleistung nicht an den NH-D14 ran. Von daher kann man mit dem Noctua mehr OC. 



Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich ist der echt eine Wucht, bei dem auch die Leistung extreme gut ist. Der Preis ist allerdings abartig. Ich meine 70€ für einen CPU Kühler, bei dem dann ein lauter 12cm Lüfter dabei ist finde ich schon heftig.
> Außerdem was ist eigentlich mit dem Thermolab Brahman? Der ist doch auch in der Leistungsklasse und kostet mit zwei sehr guten Lüftern auch so viel?



Der Preis ist mehr als gerechtfertigt. Laut ist der Lüfter keineswegs - Er ist allenfalls hörbar. Wenn man an manche Kühler denkt, wie zum Beispiel den Zalman CNPS 10 Extreme.....  Die Kühlleistung ist derzeit die beste am Markt. Nebenbei düfte der NH-D14 der erste Turmkühler sein, der die Spawas mit kühlen kann. Die Besonderheiten und Vorteile überwiegen doch stark. 

Ausserdem gibt es nur 3 Hersteller, die in solcher Qualität Kühler bauen. Da wär Prolimatech, Thermalright und Noctua.  

Zum Thema Thermolab Baram:

Der Baram kommt nicht mal mit zwei starken Lüftern an die Leistung des NH-D14 ran. Ausserdem ist die Qulität weit aus schlechter.


----------



## Adam West (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



rabensang schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mit dem Corsair Kühler besser OC können??
> 
> Die Corsair H50 ist nicht schlecht, kommt aber von der Kühlleistung nicht an den NH-D14 ran. Von daher kann man mit dem Noctua mehr OC.



da liegst du mehr als falsch, der corsair h50 in verbund mit nem guten lüfter liefert weit aus bessere ergebnisse als luftkühler! ich selbst betreibe einen Phenom 2 940 auf 4 GHz und bekomme ca. 55°C. das schafft kein Luftkühler, da ist bei 3,8 GHz schon schluss!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Hmmmm, mal nachmessen ob der noch ins gehäuse meiner freundin passt, der boxed lüfter von intel is sowas von fürn a****,  sonst muss der alte geminII mit 2x120ern herhalten der kühlt auch noch ganz gut


----------



## Megael (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Warum bitte soll das der beste Lüftkühler sein? Hab das im Heft schon nicht verstanden. Die Temps sind schlechter als beim Megahelams und lauter is der noctua auch. Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann war der IFX-14 noch nen stück besser als der Megahelams, oder irre ich mich?

Liegt das vllt daran, dass hier schon Lüfter bei sind? (Für 70 Euro bekommt man neben dem Megahelams auch entsprechende Kühler, also eig kein UNterschied). 

Die Frage also, was ist daran Referenz oder auch nur Top-Produkt, denn den Zahlen nach, isser das in keiner Hinsicht! (Niemand bestreitet, dass der Kühler enorm gut ist, es geht nur darum, dass er nicht der beste ist)


----------



## esszett (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



Megael schrieb:


> Warum bitte soll das der beste Lüftkühler sein?




Versteh' ich auch nicht... Was sinnvoll ist, ist die Bewertung mit gleichartigen Lueftern - also entweder mit Referenzlueftern oder die beim einen Kuehler mitgelieferten am Vergleichskuehler testen... Alles andere ist doch Augenwischerei bzw. ein Vergleich von Aepfeln mit Birnen... Natuerlich kann man die ausgelieferten Produkte "as they are" und damit die Gesamtkonzepte vergleichen, was aber sowieso meistens (oder eigentlich immer) eher schlechte Kompromissloesungen sind. Wer es leiser und/oder kuehler mag, braucht andere Luefter als die mitgelieferten (das ist beim Noctua nicht anders). Bei allen von mir gekauften Kuehlern flog der mitgelieferte Luefter spaetestens einen Tag nach Zusammenbau in die Kiste fuer Teile, die man nur aufhebt, falls die vernuenftigen Produkte mal den Geist aufgeben sollten.

Ein m.E. wichtiger Vergleich - nicht nur fuer "Silencer" - waere darueber hinaus noch, bei welcher annaehernd gleichen Lautstaerke welche Temperatur erreicht wird... Wenn ich das dem Diagramm richtig entnehme, sieht es dann fuer den Noctua ueberhaupt nicht mehr gut aus...

grueSZe


----------



## micky23 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Wenn man bedenkt wie lange der IFX-14 schon auf dem Markt ist, und die neuen Besten gerade mal auf einem Niveau mit Ihm liegen ( vielleicht 1-2°C besser ), ist das schon irgendwie kein berauschender Fortschritt.


----------



## Megael (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



micky23 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt wie lange der IFX-14 schon auf dem Markt ist, und die neuen Besten gerade mal auf einem Niveau mit Ihm liegen ( vielleicht 1-2°C besser ), ist das schon irgendwie kein berauschender Fortschritt.



So is das eben, wenn man nur bissal am Konzept feilen kann. Neue Materialien sind leider nicht in greifbarer Nähe, erst dann gehts wieder bergauf. 

Ich hab mal überlegt, ob es was bringt gefaltete (im Zickzackmuster) Kühllamellen mit Luftstromoptimierter Oberfläche (wie ein Golfball) zu verwenden. Oder wenn der Kühlkörper im Grunde ein ausgebohrter Quader ist. 

Andere Sache sind vllt Lüfter deren Motor in einer Ecke sitzt, sodass mehr Luftstrom durch den Lüfter geht und kein toter Punkt exzistiert.


----------



## rabensang (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



Adam West schrieb:


> da liegst du mehr als falsch, der corsair h50 in verbund mit nem guten lüfter liefert weit aus bessere ergebnisse als luftkühler! ich selbst betreibe einen Phenom 2 940 auf 4 GHz und bekomme ca. 55°C. das schafft kein Luftkühler, da ist bei 3,8 GHz schon schluss!




Hattest du denn schon beide Kühler in Betrieb???

Ich schon und ich weiss was bessere Ergebnisse erzielt hat....

Wieviel Vcore hast du gegeben???

Selbst ein Thermalright True Copper bringt mir bei 1,55 Volt und 3,8 GHz mit zwei 1200 rpm Lüftern gerade mal 55°C zusammen, und dass ohne Gehäusebelüftung...

MFG


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



Megael schrieb:


> Warum bitte soll das der beste Lüftkühler sein? Hab das im Heft schon nicht verstanden. Die Temps sind schlechter als beim Megahelams und lauter is der noctua auch. Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann war der IFX-14 noch nen stück besser als der Megahelams, oder irre ich mich?



Weil er der beste is? Hab den selber getestet auf nem i7 und der is bei komplett gleicher Lüfterbestückung besser wie der Megahalems und deutlich besser als der IFX-14 (wobei der IFX-14 bei mir nur wegen dem konvexen Boden so mies abschneidet denke ich)


----------



## Dirksen (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

was ist bitte ein konvexer Boden?


----------



## cid-baba (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

der ist quasi ausgebeult, hat also ne leicht runde bodenform - das hilft, da v.a. bei intelprozessoren der heatspreder nicht immer glatt, sondern oft konkav (=eingedellt) ist bzw. war (keine ahnung wie der aktuelle stand ist).

kann helfen, aber wenn der heatspreader doch plan ist verschlechtert das die kühlleistung wegen der geringeren auflagefläche. wird bei den aktuellen thermalrightkühlern soweit ich weiß nicht mehr gemacht (die waren sowieso die einzigen mit dieser idee)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Hmm, da stimmt immer noch einiges nicht ^^

Aktuelle Intel CPUs sind eher konvex musst ich feststellen. Auch sind Thermalrightkühler weiterhin leicht konvex, der neue Venomous X is konvex z.B.. Nur der MUX-120 den ich hier hab, der ist es nicht, weis nicht ob Zufall oder nicht, aufjedenfall liegt der mal gut auf ^^

Und Prolimatech hat auch leicht konvexe Büden


----------



## cid-baba (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

okay - wieder was gelernt


----------



## Dirksen (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

wobei wurden die temps gemessen?


----------



## Phenom BE (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Der Megahalems bleibt die Nr. 1. Ich frag mich wie lange noch...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*



Phenom BE schrieb:


> Der Megahalems bleibt die Nr. 1. Ich frag mich wie lange noch...



Isser schon länger nimmer. TRUE Rev.C, NH-D14, Corator DS........sind alle besser mittlerweile


----------



## Phenom BE (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

vom der Kühlleistung oder insgesamt?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Von der Kühlleistung, ja


----------



## hyperionical (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Das haut so nicht hn, der Megahalems, hat auch seine Stärken, z.B nedrige Drehzahlen und vorallem auch den Platzbedarf gegenüber einem Noctua.
Mit 2 (oder 3) BQs ist der Noctua aber dann unschlagbar (Orginal 120iger ist recht laut), wenn man den Platz hat.

Bleibt dann nur die Kostenfrage, denn so kostet der Kühler mit Ersatzlüfter 85-100€ und dafür kann man auch schon über ne Wakü nachdenken, z.B auch, wenn man sich da nicht rantraut, etwas fertiges wie das Set von Corsair.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Wieso is "niedrige Drehzahlen" eine Stärke des Megahalems Oo.......er hat weder einen Lüfter dabei die niedriger drehen als bei anderen Kühlern und auch die Kühlleistung bricht bei niedrigen Drehzahlen schlussendlich ein. Noctua-Lüfter sind auch alles andre als laut, regle sie halt runter. Dass ein Lüfter mit 1300UPM net leise is, ist klar.

Der NH-D14 ist mit einem Lüfter auch besser wie ein Megahalems .

Und der NH-D14 braucht zu den kritischen Bereichen, nämlich den RAMs und der Höhe, genau gleich viel Platz wie der Megahalems.


----------



## Umut (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

stolzer Preis, stolzes Gewichit und gutes Designe 
würde mir das teil kaufen wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte


----------



## scudmissile (5. März 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Interessant Wäre ob der Test mit dem Referenzlüfter beim NH-D14 mit 120 / 140 MM Lüftern der 2. Lüfter abmontiert wurde.
Hat jemand erfahrung beim Einsatz von Silent Wings oder anderen Leisen Lüftern beim NH-D14? Montage - vorallem beim mittleren Lüfter? Temperatur? Hat jemand 2 Lüfter Montiert?


----------



## scudmissile (5. März 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Interessant Wäre ob der Test mit dem Referenzlüfter beim NH-D14 mit 120 / 140 MM Lüftern der 2. Lüfter abmontiert wurde.
Hat jemand erfahrung beim Einsatz von Silent Wings oder anderen Leisen Lüftern beim NH-D14? Montage - vorallem beim mittleren Lüfter? Temperatur? Hat jemand 2 Lüfter Montiert?


----------



## volte01 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Noctua ist aus Österreich? Ich dachte die sind aus Asien dabei sind sie aus dem eigenen Land Man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 - CPU-Kühler im Test*

... dass Noctua die attraktiveren Gesamtpakete schnürt und einen vorbildlichen Service hat, steht außer Frage - hab' ja selbst jahrelang ausschließlich Noctua verbaut.

Allerdings würde ich meinen Prolimatech Mega Shadow (gilt genauso für den Megahalems) nicht missen wollen; mal abgesehen davon, dass mir der D14 viel zu ausladend erscheint, bietet Prolimatech mit den genannten Modellen dieselbe Leistung auf.

Selbst der hier oft empfohlene Thermalright Venomous X ist in meinen Augen attraktiver als das Monster D14 - ohne dabei die Qualität und Leistung schmälern zu wollen.

Vergessen darf man dabei nicht: Noctua legt i. d. R. das komplette Zubehör für alle gängigen Socketypen bei, Prolimatech und Thermalright erfordern optionale Montagekits sowie einen passenden Lüfter. Wer alles aus einer Hand möchte, greift natürlich zu Noctua - allein schon des Preises wegen. 

Individueller und mindestens genauso stark - wenn nicht besser - geht es allerdings mit Prolimatech oder Thermalright.


----------

